
The Making of The Beatles: Rock Band - naish
http://spectrum.ieee.org/consumer-electronics/gaming/the-making-of-the-beatles-rock-band/0
======
eli
The NYT Magazine also had an article last month
<http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/16/magazine/16beatles-t.html>

